# #1 all system humectant oil



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

My youngest girl have a very dry coat which I was advice to use humectant oil on them. I dunno anyone have used that before and what should I be expecting.

Thks!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Search for old threads about putting a dog in oil. 

If you put your dog in oil, you need to rebathe and put her in oil again about every 3 days. If you leave it in longer, it will really dry out the coat. The coat will look oily. 

Taking the coat out of oil is not as simple as bathing it all out. Most coats require a LOT of attention not to turn into a knotted mess after you take them out of oil for good. 

This is something that I would never recommend for a pet. If you are growing/keeping a show coat, this may be appropriate.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

got a replied from the distributor. It says oil are apply to coats that are already good to hold the moisture. Not to make the coat better.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> got a replied from the distributor. It says oil are apply to coats that are already good to hold the moisture. Not to make the coat better.[/B]


Yes, but if you do not bathe it out and put them back in oil frequently (like every 3 days), it will dry out the coat.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

i was told also. Some says before 5 days. My feel is about 3-4 days as well. Is the results worth the trouble? How do u use them? Dilute in water then use in replacement of conditioner also?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> i was told also. Some says before 5 days. My feel is about 3-4 days as well. Is the results worth the trouble? How do u use them? Dilute in water then use in replacement of conditioner also?[/B]


For a pet, no, I don't think its worth the trouble. I'd rather my pets be soft than oily. Yes, your dog will look oily. What is the result you want? If I'm growing coat on a show dog, yeah, it may well be worth my trouble if I can't wrap the dog or grow coat without either. I've heard of people losing a lot of coat and having matting trouble when taking them out of oil permanently. 

I've received a few different instructions - bathe the dog, condition, rinse, then pour diluted oil over the coat. I've heard of adding some conditioner to the diluted oil. Also, the level of dilution is something you may have to play with. 

If you want to do it, good luck. I honestly don't think it is worth it for a pet.


----------



## Malsam (Sep 28, 2007)

one of my malteses have very dry coat that is fluffying up. I suspect its the genes but the diet I'm giving is making her growing out silkier hair. I wanted to flatten them down so that the dry coat will not matt up. I'm happy to bath them every 2-3 days if it helps. But then again, I was told of using another conditioner to help. So I may really have to see how it does before going to oil them.

Thks for the info!


----------

